

Japanese Man Creates Amazing Art Using Excel - cobrausn
http://kotaku.com/old-japanese-man-creates-amazing-art-using-excel-wait-499616608

======
ScottWhigham
Huh? I want to believe, really, but I'd need to see more than those images to
buy that. Pretty stuff indeed though.

